# Nicolai Helius AM - Umstieg auf Rohloff Speedhub sinnvoll



## okk1980 (23. November 2012)

Hi,

Ich fahre zur zeit ein Helius AM 2012 und überlege auf die Rohloff umzusteigen. Zur Zeit hab ich x0 Schaltwerk und eine Hope pro 2 evo Nabe. Der Rahmen ist für die Rohloff vorbereitet. Mich stört das regelmässige Nachstellen der Schaltung und fände es Super jederzeit schalten zu können.
Jetzt macht mir das Mehrgewicht schon etwas Sorge. Hat wer Erfahrung mit der Rohloff im AM? Mein Einsatzgebiet ist hauptsächlich enduro. Das Mehrgewicht macht es sich nicht leichter mit Bunny Hops und dem umsetzen oder?


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. November 2012)

Hab nur vom Nonius ein paar Erfahrungen. Mich hat das Mehrgewicht gestört und die Performance vom Hinterbau war schlechter. Ich würde es nicht machen und lieber 10 für einen guten Zug ausgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (23. November 2012)

Das Mehrgewicht merkst du weniger beim Fahren. Und schon gar nicht beim Versetzen oder Bunnyhops ziehen. Zumidest ich nicht. 
Durch die höhere Masse kann es sein das dein Hinterbau träger wird. Ob man es merkt?


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. November 2012)

Beim Nonius hat man beides gemerkt !


----------



## beetle (23. November 2012)

Vielleicht ein Nonius Problem?


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. November 2012)

Das der Hinterbau träger wird und das man das Gewicht beim Fahren merkt. Außerdem läuft der Antrieb schwerer.


----------



## wowbagger (23. November 2012)

Die Lastverteilung wird viel ausgewogener weil endlich ein Gegengewicht zur Gabel da ist,
du brauchst nur noch die Kette zu pflegen und fertig, du hast EINE Kettenlinie, endlich Drehgriffe und liegst satter auf dem Trail....


----------



## Triple F (23. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Beim Nonius hat man beides gemerkt !



Als Du sie hattest warst Du noch voll des Lobes...



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Komme von einer 40km Tour zurück und der Umbau auf Rohloff hat sich voll gelohnt.
> 
> Für mich das perfekte Rad in der Ausbaustufe!





MarcoFibr schrieb:


> 3 Tage bei bestem Wetter im Harz !
> Nonius und Rohloff sind der Hammer und die Reifen machen echt Spaß. Insgesamt 150km und einige HM...





MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Konnte bis jetzt keine großen Nachteile für mich ausmachen...





MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Zur Rohloff: Ich konnte kein Zeitverlust feststellen. Gewicht Ok, aber im echten Gelände werde ich keine Kettenschaltung mehr fahren.



Ich kann zum Fahrverhalten eines Fullies mit Rohloff nichts sagen, aber fahre die Rohloff in zwei Argons und habe ein Helius mit 2 x 9 (wird perspektivisch gegen ein Pinion getauscht). Ratet mal, bei welchem Modell ich weniger Zeit/Gedanken an die Schaltung verschwende . Vor allem wenn jetzt der Winter kommt .

Ist eben eine Systementscheidung. Wenn Du die Vorteile (die zähle ich jetzt nicht auf) willst, kannst Du mit den Nachteilen leben.


----------



## acid-driver (23. November 2012)

regelmäßiges nachstellen? 

ich habe mit x.0 triggern und x.0 schaltwerk noch nie was nachgestellt. alle schrauben ordentlich fest? 
ist der schwarze originalzug noch drin?


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. November 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Als Du sie hattest warst Du noch voll des Lobes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War blinde Liebe... Aber insgesamt hat die Kettenschaltung weniger Nachteile und die Kettenpflege ist gleich.
Muss jeder Wissen, ob es ihm 1000 Wert ist.


----------



## Dutshlander (24. November 2012)

Also ich habe einen Argon mit Rohloff, den ich aber vorher mit eine Ketteschaltung 3x9 gefahren bin.
Muss sagen das der _Pflege-aufwand eines Rohloff viel geringer_ ist als eine Kettenschaltung. Beschränkt sich nur auf die Kette. Und ich komme ca _4x so lang mit eine Kette_ aus (kein schäglauf mehr!)
Ebenfalls ist der Rohloff _schneller_ und   _präzise__r_ zu schalten. Das der Argon- Rohloff ein wenig "Hecklastiger" ist ist nicht von der Hand zuweisen aber auch da gewöhnt mann sich sehr schnell drann. Das wenige mehr-Gewicht ist doch auch alles nur eine Trainings-sache. Ich würde mich immer wieder für ein Getriebe Bike entscheiden. Deswegen habe ich auch noch ein Helius Pinion im Stall.   
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (24. November 2012)

Beim Argon macht es Sinn und beim Pinion ist das Gewicht anders. Aber ein AM in der echten Haltung... Da würde ich keine Rohloff fahren!


----------



## Dutshlander (24. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Beim Argon macht es Sinn und beim Pinion ist das Gewicht anders. Aber ein AM in der echten Haltung... Da würde ich keine Rohloff fahren!


Keine frage, das AM ist ein anderes Bike aber einen TOT muss mann immer Sterben
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. November 2012)

Dann lieber den Pinion-Tot...


----------



## Dutshlander (24. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dann lieber den Pinion-Tot...


 Pinion


----------



## okk1980 (24. November 2012)

Danke für eure Infos. Bin immer noch unentschlossen. Aus Bekanntenkreisen hab ich nur positives gehört :/


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. November 2012)

Dann leihe Dir mal ein Hinterrrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (24. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dann leihe Dir mal ein Hinterrrad!


Ja das ist doch mal eine gute idee


----------



## kephren23 (25. November 2012)

will auch mal meinen senf dazu geben.
habe beides schon in der hand gehabt rohloff wie auch pinion. rohloff ist hinten wirklich schwer. pinion auch aber eben in der mitte.
bin aber nur das pinion probe gefahren





was überaus überraschend war ,

 das bike wirkte im stand sehr schwer, nach 6h schlaf in 2 tagen dachte ich och ne jetzt die bude durch die botanik wuchten. fehlanzeige es war so super soft zu fahren und es war nicht wirklich das gewicht zu spüren, eigentlich gar nich.
 super bike super erfahrung.
denke das es beim rohloff nicht so toll ist, da das getriebegewicht auf dem hinterrad lastet und nich so wie bei pinion, im mittelpunkt.

Pinion in love


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2012)

kephren23 schrieb:


> will auch mal meinen senf dazu geben.
> habe beides schon in der hand gehabt rohloff wie auch pinion. rohloff ist hinten wirklich schwer. pinion auch aber eben in der mitte.
> bin aber nur das pinion probe gefahren
> 
> ...


Hi super bericht(chen) aber ein wenig an der Frage vorbei, der okk1980 möchte doch wissen ob er seinen AM umrusten soll von KS auf Rohlof. Sonnst bin ich deine meinung


----------



## beetle (25. November 2012)

kephren23 schrieb:


> denke das es beim rohloff nicht so toll ist, da das getriebegewicht auf dem hinterrad lastet und nich so wie bei pinion, im mittelpunkt.



Spekulation.


----------



## OldSchool (25. November 2012)

Wenn bei allen gefederten Fahrzeugen, die Verringerung der gefederten Massen ein sehr wichtiges Ziel ist um die Federungsleistung zu verbessern, dann wird das auch beim Fahrrad so sein.

Dass heißt aber nicht, dass der Umstieg von KS auf Rohloff nicht sinnvoll sein kann.Würde selber nur bis 100-120mm FW oder im HT Rohloff fahren.


----------



## machero (25. November 2012)

Hab selber n Helius FR mit Rohloff und hab den Kauf nie bereut ! 
Würds mir (theoretisch) auch genau so noch mal kaufen 
Die Schaltvorteile sind ja bekannt. Verschleiss geht auch gegen Null.
Hab in 7 Jahren nur 2x Ritzel und 1x Schaltzüge getauscht ...und natürlich n paar mal die Kette.

Falls dein Interesse "racen" sein sollte oder du öfter mit "Leichtbau"-Kumpels unterwegs bist, könnte es aber sehr gut sein dass das höhere Gewicht dich dann stört.
Natürlich wird das Bike durch die Rohloff schwerer und im Antrieb selbst gibt es auch einen geringen Kraftverlust. Das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Geld spielt natürlich auch ne Rolle. 1000,- Euro wird der Spass ja sicherlich kosten es sei denn du kaufst gebraucht


----------



## okk1980 (25. November 2012)

Ich werde es wohl mal testen müssen. Vielleicht wäre eine Hammerschmidt ne sinnvollere aufrüstoption für das Helius.


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. November 2012)

Performancemäßig ist sicher Kettenschaltung besser oder ein Getriebebike. Wenn die Kohle für letzteres nicht reicht, finde ich Rohloff deutlich besser. Also ich fand die Kombi Helius (FR) und Rohloff sehr angenehm zu fahren.
Hinterbau wird sicher etwas träger als bei Kettenschaltung, aber die Vorteile überwogen. Schalten im Stand, Verschleiß- und Wartungsarmut.
Ich kann es nur empfehlen


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. November 2012)

Hi,

grundsätzlich macht die gute Rohlex auch im Fully keine schlechte Figur.

Seit meiner ersten Fahrt mit dem Nucleon würde ich bei > 140mm Federweg nur noch zum Getriebebike (Nucleon/Pinion) greifen.

Im Hardtail ist die Speedhub sicher mit das Optimum, da man auf den Kettenspanner verzichten kann.

lg
Wolfgang
(der seit 1999 nur noch bis 14 zählen kann )


----------



## codit (27. November 2012)

Derzeit ist fuer mich auch am 140mm Fully (AC) im Allmountain-Einsatz die Speedhub das beste Gesamtpaket aus Schaltperformance, Wartungsarmut, Allwettertauglichkeit ....
Hoehere ungefederte Masse und etwas mehr Hecklastigkeit im Vergleich zur KS sind sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen, an letzteres gewoehnt man sich aber schnell und beim Umsetzen behindert die Speedhub dann definitiv nicht.

Sobald Pinion sich im Dauerbetrieb 1..2 Jahre bewaehrt hat, sind die Karten natuerlich neu gemischt. Heute ist mir das Risiko als Versuchskarnickel aber noch zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (27. November 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Sobald Pinion sich im Dauerbetrieb 1..2 Jahre bewaehrt hat, sind die Karten natuerlich neu gemischt. Heute ist mir das Risiko als Versuchskarnickel aber noch zu hoch.



Hä, dan also immer die anderen vorschicken So isst´s richtig
Nominativ das Versuchskaninchen die Versuchskaninchen
Genitiv des Versuchskaninchens der Versuchskaninchen
Dativ dem Versuchskaninchen den Versuchskaninchen
Akkusativ das Versuchskaninchen die Versuchskaninchen


----------



## codit (27. November 2012)

siehe Duden: "Karnickel, das"

Wie gesagt, bin mit meinem Speedhub-AC ganz zufrieden. Fuer mich gibt es also keinen Zeitdruck bzgl. Pinion, ich warte gerne die Erfahrungen der frühen Nutzer ab .


----------



## Dutshlander (27. November 2012)

codit schrieb:


> siehe Duden: "Karnickel, das"
> 
> Wie gesagt, bin mit meinem Speedhub-AC ganz zufrieden. Fuer mich gibt es also keinen Zeitdruck bzgl. Pinion, ich warte gerne die Erfahrungen der frühen Nutzer ab .


  werde dich 





codit schrieb:


> in 1..2 Jahre


über 





codit schrieb:


> Pinion im Dauerbetrieb


 Berichten.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. November 2012)

Also ich bin jetzt mit meiner aktuellen 2-fach Kombi x0-Schaltwerk und SLX Umwerfer bislang ca. 3000km AM gefahren. Ich hab in der Zeit 1x das Schaltwerk nachgestellt, weil die Kette nicht mehr aufs größte Blatt hinten wollte. Ansonsten 0 Probleme, minimaler Verschleiß - ne neu Kette muss jetzt mal drauf. In der Zeit hab ich mich vermutlich 3-5x geärgert, dass ich im Stand nicht schalten konnte - aber das liegt evtl. auch an der Fahrweise, bzw. am Einsatzgebiet. Ich sehe Steigungen bzw. technisch knifflige Passagen meist früh genug zum Schalten..und vom 36er vorne aufs 22er geht ja quasi in Nullzeit.
Hatte noch nie das Bedürfnis zu wechseln....Nur mal meine Meinung...


----------



## okk1980 (27. November 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt mit meiner aktuellen 2-fach Kombi x0-Schaltwerk und SLX Umwerfer bislang ca. 3000km AM gefahren. Ich hab in der Zeit 1x das Schaltwerk nachgestellt, weil die Kette nicht mehr aufs größte Blatt hinten wollte. Ansonsten 0 Probleme, minimaler Verschleiß - ne neu Kette muss jetzt mal drauf. In der Zeit hab ich mich vermutlich 3-5x geärgert, dass ich im Stand nicht schalten konnte - aber das liegt evtl. auch an der Fahrweise, bzw. am Einsatzgebiet. Ich sehe Steigungen bzw. technisch knifflige Passagen meist früh genug zum Schalten..und vom 36er vorne aufs 22er geht ja quasi in Nullzeit.
> Hatte noch nie das Bedürfnis zu wechseln....Nur mal meine Meinung...


 
Ich glaub das hängt stark mit der Fahrweise und dem Einsatzgebit zusammen. Hab mit mein Trek top fuel 9 von 2010 in 2011 alleine 4000 km gemacht mit nur einmal leicht nachjustieren (komplett XT).

Jetzt mit dem Nicolai Helius AM bin ich von der Strecke her einen kleinen Bruchteil gefahren mit komplett 3x X0 und musste schon mehrfach nachjustieren nach fahrten. Der unterschied ist das ich viel "fieseres" gelände fahre. Mit dem Trek bin ich sehr selten mal einen drop gefahren und insgesamt ein paar sekunden in der Luft gewesen.  
Mit dem Nicolai fahre ich jetzt auch strecken mit vielen drops auch ins flat und ich habe das gefühl das dies die Schaltung mehr belastet als reine KM. Keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist aber zumindest habe ich das subjektive gefühl.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. November 2012)

Für technisches Gelände, wenn ich irgendwo zwischen verblockten Stellen durchwurstel, bin ich heilfroh, wenn ich im Stand schalten kann um die geplante Linie zu verlassen.
Das die Rohloff aber beim Springen besser sein soll als KS? Glaube ich eher nicht, aber auch nicht unbedingt schlechter. Würde aber darauf achten, vorne keine zu leichte Gabel zu verbauen


----------



## okk1980 (27. November 2012)

Vorne hab ich eine Fox Talas 36 2012. Verhältnismäßig leicht aber nicht leicht


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. November 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Für technisches Gelände, wenn ich irgendwo zwischen verblockten Stellen durchwurstel, bin ich heilfroh, wenn ich im Stand schalten kann um die geplante Linie zu verlassen.
> Das die Rohloff aber beim Springen besser sein soll als KS? Glaube ich eher nicht, aber auch nicht unbedingt schlechter. Würde aber darauf achten, vorne keine zu leichte Gabel zu verbauen



Vorne auch nur Coil - dann passts wieder 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## drurs (28. November 2012)

Hi,

also ich hatte die Rohloff in nem Helius DH und danach in nem FR,
für mich haben die Vorteile ggb der Kettenschaltung überwogen;
Bin dann auf Pinion umgestiegen, das gefällt mir nochmal deutlich besser, ist aber kein fairer Vergleich; erstmal is es ein völlig anderer Rahmen (Ion18), außerdem eh nicht nachrüstbar...;-)

Was mir allerdings mit der Rohloff aufgefallen ist (vielleicht auch nur Einbildung ?): Die Felge wird deutlich stärker belastet als bei ner Kettenschaltung, d.h. viel mehr Beulen, Snakebites, Durchschläge...? Ich hab mir das immer so erklärt, daß Rohloff-HR halt viel schwerer ist und deswegen den Hindernissen nicht so schnell ausweichen kann...? Am Federungsverhalten hab ich das aber nicht negativ bemerkt....
Gruß,
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (28. November 2012)

drurs schrieb:


> Was mir allerdings mit der Rohloff aufgefallen ist (vielleicht auch nur Einbildung ?): Die Felge wird deutlich stärker belastet als bei ner Kettenschaltung, d.h. viel mehr Beulen, Snakebites, Durchschläge...? Ich hab mir das immer so erklärt, daß Rohloff-HR halt viel schwerer ist und deswegen den Hindernissen nicht so schnell ausweichen kann...?



Hab gestern Reifen gewechselt und dabei dann natürlich auch mal wieder das Rohloff-Laufrad in der Hand. Wiegt schon was das Teil 
Also Rohloff mit DT Swiss FR600-Felge, Bremsscheibe, Schlauch und BigBetty sind satte 3,8 kg


----------



## Dutshlander (28. November 2012)

Hier meins mal nakkelich 2,58Kg


----------



## beetle (28. November 2012)

Ich würde es mal auf folgendes herunter brechen. Die Rohloff ist einfach teuer. Sonst gibt es kein Grund gegen eine Rohloff für mich. Zumindest nicht am Hardtail.


----------



## Dutshlander (28. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich würde es mal auf folgendes herunter brechen. Die Rohloff ist einfach teuer. Sonst gibt es kein Grund gegen eine Rohloff für mich. Zumindest nicht am Hardtail.


Teuer ist relativ, wieviel Kasetten (ver) braucht mann gegenüber ein Rohloff "leben" (und von der rest wie Schaltwerke usw. mal zu schweigen) Klar muss mann es auf einmal berappen
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## machero (28. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Teuer ist relativ



Stimmt. Pinion ist doppelt so teuer


----------



## beetle (29. November 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Teuer ist relativ, wieviel Kasetten (ver) braucht mann gegenüber ein Rohloff "leben" (und von der rest wie Schaltwerke usw. mal zu schweigen) Klar muss mann es auf einmal berappen
> Groetjes D-Lander



Da musst du viele Schaltwerke, Ketten und Kasetten zerstören für. Ketten halten auch mit einer Rohloff nicht deutlich länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (29. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Da musst du viele Schaltwerke, Ketten und Kasetten zerstören für. Ketten halten auch mit einer Rohloff nicht deutlich länger.


Ha, bei mir hält eine Kette am Rohloff bis zu 4 a5000Km! Bei eine Kettenschaltung waren es 1000 bis Max.1800Km
Und eine Kasette hat max 3-Ketten gehalten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. November 2012)

Bei meinem Rohloff-Versuch war die Kette nach 1000km hin.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rohloff-Versuch war die Kette nach 1000km hin.


na dan überlasse das Versuchen lieber die anderen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rohloff-Versuch war die Kette nach 1000km hin.



Selbst bei nicht sauberer falscher Kettenlinie hält eine Kette länger. Es sei denn, Du hast ein Billigteil für 5 benutzt.


----------



## beetle (29. November 2012)

Bei mir hält eine HG93 3000km. Dann liegt die Lehre fast auf.


----------



## codit (30. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Bei mir hält eine HG93 3000km. Dann liegt die Lehre fast auf.


Das ist bei mir aehnlich. Beim Kettenverschleiss halte ich aber die Angabe der (Uphill)-Hoehenmeter fuer sinnvoller. Mit Speedhub haelt bei mir eine
HG93 ca. 100000 hm. Das ganze unter MTB-Bedingungen, d.h. meist verdreckt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. November 2012)

Und beim Vergleich der Materialhaltbarkeit KS vs. Rohloff sollte auch nicht vergessen werden, daß man bei Letzterem deutlich häufiger schaltet.
Meine Erfahrung und daß es anderen sich so geht, hab ich mal irgendwo hier gelesen.


----------



## okk1980 (9. Dezember 2012)

So ich hab mir mal das Speedhub im Laden meines Vertrauens bestellen lassen und probier es mal aus. Wenn es nichts ist kommt wieder x0 ran.


----------



## beetle (9. Dezember 2012)

Gute Wahl!

Hier das zur Hardcore Tauglichkeit der Rohloff: [ame="http://vimeo.com/54533713"]White Balance on Vimeo[/ame]

Sollte eigentlich keinen Zweifel mehr offen lassen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Dezember 2012)

okk1980 schrieb:


> So ich hab mir mal das Speedhub im Laden meines Vertrauens bestellen lassen und probier es mal aus. Wenn es nichts ist kommt wieder x0 ran.



Wie gesagt, ob Du es als Vor- oder Nachteil siehst, kommt auf Deine Perspektive an. Wartungsarmut und nahezu Unverwüstlichkeit im Tausch gegen etwa größere Trägheit, mir war es das wert.

Das Video taugt als Basis ob ja oder nein nicht, ist schließlich kein Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (9. Dezember 2012)

okk1980 schrieb:


> So ich hab mir mal das Speedhub im Laden meines Vertrauens bestellen lassen und probier es mal aus.





Hab damals auch "auf Risiko" bestellt, 
ohne das Teil jemals zuvor Probe gefahren zu haben


----------



## beetle (10. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Das Video taugt als Basis ob ja oder nein nicht, ist schließlich kein Fully.



Es zeigt aber sehr schön, dass die Rohloff kein Hinderniss ist. Geht ja das Gerücht um, dass wegen dem Gewicht das Rad träge werden würde und zum Beispiel das Hinterrad versetzen sehr schwer seit damit. Oder Springen schwer sei. etc.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Dezember 2012)

Es wird ja auch träger und schwerer, wer das Gegenteil behauptet hat entweder noch nie eine Rohloff gefahren oder redet sich das (unnötigerweise) schön.
Der Punkt ist, daß (für mich) die Vorteile vs. KS überwiegen und deshalb fahre ich Rohloff.


----------



## beetle (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe den Vergleich zu einem Rohloff HT und Fully mit KS. Vielleicht hinkt ja auch mein Vergleich ein wenig. Ich habe 0 Probleme in Bezug auf Agilität mit der Rohloff. Schönreden muss ich mir da nichts.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich sag mal so: Falken können schneller fliegen als Eidechsen.


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Dezember 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Es wird ja auch träger und schwerer, wer das Gegenteil behauptet hat entweder noch nie eine Rohloff gefahren oder redet sich das (unnötigerweise) schön.
> Der Punkt ist, daß (für mich) die Vorteile vs. KS überwiegen und deshalb fahre ich Rohloff.


ist mit ein wenig übung unter kontrolle zu bringen


----------



## liquidnight (10. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Beim Argon macht es Sinn und beim Pinion ist das Gewicht anders. Aber ein AM in der echten Haltung... Da würde ich keine Rohloff fahren!



Meine Meinung:  für AM-Betrieb (Hinterrad >90% der Abfahrt auf dem Boden) würde ich die Rohloff empfehlen. So hab ich sie auch in Betrieb und das funktioniert sehr gut, habe ca.  26Mm Allmountain-Erfahrung damit. 

Für Enduro (, Downhill, Freeride, Hinterrad <90% der Abfahrt auf dem Boden) würde ich sie nicht empfehlen. Für diese Betriebsart empfinde ich das Gewicht hinten als zu klobig. Jede Wurzel oder vertikale Steinstufe die man nicht lupft, hat man Angst dass der Reifen durchschlägt.

Die Ketten halten bei mir ca. 1,2Mm im AM-Betrieb. Dafür hab ich auch immer die Billigsten S1-Ketten (4,95) genommen.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Dezember 2012)

Mm? Megameter oder was?


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Es zeigt aber sehr schön, dass die Rohloff kein Hinderniss ist. Geht ja das Gerücht um, dass wegen dem Gewicht das Rad träge werden würde und zum Beispiel das Hinterrad versetzen sehr schwer seit damit. Oder Springen schwer sei. etc.



na nun vergleich mal nicht die künste des durchschnittsfahrers mit den skills eines 6fachen trial-weltmeisters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## okk1980 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt. Wird sicher Anfang Februar bis die Rohloff eingebaut ist. Dann Teste ich es mal. Hoffe mal nich das man damit bei jedem Hubel nen Platten bekommt


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Dezember 2012)

Viel Erfolg beim Test! Berichte mal das Ergebnis.


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Dezember 2012)

Es kommt auch auf den Dämpfer an.
Mit Coil hat meine Rohloff deutlich besser funktioniert als mit Luft. Bei Ersterem war das HR viel schneller in der Lage, auf kleinere Wellen und Hindernisse zu reagieren. Hatte eigentlich nur des Gewichtes wegen getauscht und hab es bereut.
Platten hatte ich eigentlich nur bei Treppen mit Zwischenstufen oder beim Hochfahren.
Und das Rohloff-HR sollte auch mit etwas mehr Luftdruck gefahren werden als bei KS. Leider wirkt sich das auch etwas auf den Komfort und den Grip aus. Wiederum sinkt dadurch der Rollwiderstand etwas.


----------



## okk1980 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab nen dhx 5.0 Air 2012. mal gespannt wie der sich damit schlägt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Dezember 2012)

Also mein Vivid Air war überfordert.
Ohne hier eine Diskussion lostreten zu wollen, aber der Dämpfer hat deutlich mehr Potential


----------



## okk1980 (15. Dezember 2012)

Probieren geht über studieren. Wenns nicht gefällt werde ich wieder die x0 Komponenten anbauen und die Rohloff wieder verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joopie (15. Dezember 2012)

okk1980 schrieb:


> Wenns nicht gefällt werde ich die Rohloff wieder verkaufen


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa da werde ich mich gleich mal anmelden.Wenn dan ich  als Erster


----------



## Joopie (15. Dezember 2012)

Was aber nicht heißen soll das ich dir nicht wünsche, das du gefallen daran finden würdest. Hoffe es wird dich nicht entäuschen, und das meine ich ernst. Gruß Joopie


----------



## okk1980 (15. Dezember 2012)




----------

